# I got them! Espoir Chunei and "modern" podaegi



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Wooohooo!
I got them, I got them *dances around*

LOL

If your curious what they are go to http://thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com
but basically I got the Espoir brand Chunei in Navy and the Navy "premier" brand modern podaegi.

I REALLY like the chunei!
Its completely different from Ihosa, it IS much heavier and more heavily padded but is VERY nice.

Some pretty neat features are its much more size-friendly as it has elastic on the sides so if your larger than what a normal iHosa brand chunei would fit, this probably would fir you!
The back part is stiffly padded so Id think this would be ideal for a newborn back carry and nice for when a odler baby or toddler falls asleep and again becos its more "expandable"...it will fit reggardless of how big your child gets or wether you gain or loose weight.
The shoulder straps are nicely padded and the nylon webbing is quite adjustable when the carrier is on.
It has a storage pocket in the back and funkily enough...has a "panty" inside in the back where a younger child will sit in so you dont need to worry about slippage. There is no buckle at the top by the throat but the velcro is VERY wide and big, bigger than on a iHosa.
Also the seat area is much more contoured AND padded.

I cant wait to try this out w/ Ibi!
I promise to post pics this weekend...Infact just from trying checking it out and trying it w/ Ibi's fave stuffed bear I can forsee really lovin' this chunei!
Only downside is...it seems like it'll be pretty hot come summer.

The modern podaegi is basically a regular podaegi w/ straps and is a bit more 'chunei" like...I also cant wait to try it and post pics!

Umm Ibi


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

YEAH!!! I can't wait to see pic's!!! And your opinion is just in time! I was going to order TODAY- now I'll wait till I read about what you think once you post pic's! Woo HOO for you!!! and for Ibi!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay here are some quickly taken piccies of the modern podaegi. Dh went out and I had to tidy up the mess that was the kitchen...

Its a pretty neat carrier, i'm still unsure wether I totally love it or not, im more used to the shoulderless torso carries w/ a regular wide blanket podaegi-YET, I dislike how in a wide blanket podaegi its difficult to get a toddler or older baby to be plastered snug to your back. LOL.

It took me awhile to adjust and get comfy, esp the shoulder straps...
But basically what I did was put him on my like I would for a regular torso carry in a podaegi, velcro'd it and tied it and then adjusted the straps so they kept him in snug but not too tight. yeah...not too tight is key becos there is diggin' otherwise...and not too loose becos then the narrow webbing will be on your shoulder...ouch...so there is a delicate balance.

A neat thing is, he;s sitting in a "panty" looking piece of fabric inside the carrier so the tied piece doesnt really keep him in...its more 'for show".

LOL...its definetly unique! Once I use it more i'll get a better feel for the thing.

and

Oh and its nice to actually have a plain, darker colored podaegi so when I go outside in it, I dont feel so weird.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay here are some quickly taken piccies of the modern podaegi. Dh went out and I had to tidy up the mess that was the kitchen...hence the poo-poo pictures, I have to have him take some much better ones this weekend...esp of the Espoir Chunei.

Its a pretty neat carrier, i'm still unsure wether I totally love it or not, im more used to the shoulderless torso carries w/ a regular wide blanket podaegi-YET, I dislike how in a wide blanket podaegi its difficult to get a toddler or older baby to be plastered snug to your back. LOL.

It took me awhile to adjust and get comfy, esp the shoulder straps...
But basically what I did was put him on my like I would for a regular torso carry in a podaegi, velcro'd it and tied it and then adjusted the straps so they kept him in snug but not too tight. yeah...not too tight is key becos there is diggin' otherwise...and not too loose becos then the narrow webbing will be on your shoulder...ouch...so there is a delicate balance.

A neat thing is, he;s sitting in a "panty" looking piece of fabric inside the carrier so the tied piece doesnt really keep him in...its more 'for show".

LOL...its definetly unique! Once I use it more i'll get a better feel for the thing.


picture 1

and

picture 2

Oh and its nice to actually have a plain, darker colored podaegi so when I go outside in it, I dont feel so weird.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been following the posts on the chunei and the modern podegi. I am trying to decide which one to get. I am trying to stick to my budget although its so tempting to buy the two. So for those of you who have them both which one do you recommend if you were only buying one?

My little one is almost 4 months old and he loves being worn. I want something that will support him and something that will be relatively easy to put on.

Thanks much in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

definetly just get a chunei!
The modern podaegi is nice to have but def the chunei will be overall MORE usable and versitle.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Also thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com has some pics up from those of us who bought a chunei from her.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks. I see that they have a sale going on too so I'll probably buy the chunei. I am really excited about this.


----------

